# What 2 pin connectors for lights



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2017)

My Toro 824 has a 2 pin connector for a light kit. Does anyone know the manufacturer and/or part number of these connectors? Cant bring myself to buy a harness for $12.

Thanks, Jay


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> My Toro 824 has a 2 pin connector for a light kit. Does anyone know the manufacturer and/or part number of these connectors? Cant bring myself to buy a harness for $12.
> 
> Thanks, Jay


* If all you need are some connectors try your local friendy hood hardware store. cut the old ones off and splice in the new 1's. ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------

